# IUI over 40



## gaia71 (Feb 16, 2013)

I was wondering whether anybody has had a successful IUI over 40?

I know statistically, the chances of success are statistically lower than IVF. However, due to limited funds and the desire to give OE IVF another go before moving to DE in a couple of years it seems worth a go in the absence of a partner...

This may not be an option anyway because a HyCosy revealed possible blocked tubes. However, I plan to get the test repeated at another clinic and take it from there...

Feeling pretty low at the moment and trying to be proactive with pursuing my dream to have a family. I'm also researching homeopathic remedies and acupuncture to see if this helps.


----------



## gaia71 (Feb 16, 2013)

Anybody??


----------



## amandalmexico (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi. I got a bfp at almost 40 with my first iui but sadly miscarried. But of I look at the stats only myself and another lady in the 40-42 bracket at Crgh last year got a bfp from iui. I preservered as it worked once but to no avail.  If your tubes are blocked then iui won't work. Good luck and sorry not to be more positive but the stats are low. It can work though I would go for ivf especially if your amh isn't too bad. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Scooter39 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi, I'm 40 in a months time and have had 3 attempts at IUI...2 of which I've fallen pregnant with. Unfortunately I lost both pregnancies....but am going to give it another go. My AMH level is high, so that might help. Hope that gives you some encouragement....the stats are low....but it can happen!!!


----------



## amandalmexico (Jun 1, 2013)

Sorry at almost 41


----------



## amandalmexico (Jun 1, 2013)

And my amh is 0 so it goes to show it can happen. Good luck


----------



## Pea2 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi. I'm currently pregnant at 41 from an IUI so it can happen. I think it really does depend on the individual though. I have no fertility issues other than low AMH and have conceived naturally previously. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## gaia71 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you for the replies.

Pea2 congratulations on your BFP... 

I realise the odds are a lot higher with IVF, but due to financial constraints and relatively good hormone profile for my age it's worth a shot (pardon the pun) in my opinion. My main problem is partially blocked tubes. Not good. But, I'm planning to get an HSG/HyCosy repeated and going to consult a homeopath and acupuncturist to see if any change can be affected. If it doesn't work so be it, but at least I've tried. Slightly reluctant to go through surgery to get them unblocked.

So, if the above doesn't work, it's back to the IVF (probably DE IVF) in a couple of years, but I want to give it one or two more goes with OE if I can possibly can. At least at the end of the day I can say I tried everything. This journey is such an emotional roller coaster isn't it? 

I wish you all positive things to come where ever you are on this journey x


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

I just wanted to add one thing here, if you have the HyCosy try to get as much info as you can, it may be that one tube is more 'patent' other, and it would make sense to time an IUI on a month when you are going to ovulate on that side (have a scan early on in your cycle).  However, being over 40 and with this problem, unless one of the tubes seems okayish, I think you aren't making the best choice.  I get what you say about finance, it's very very difficult.  Good luck


----------

